# Need advise...On a rifle



## spidercrab (Sep 18, 2004)

My grandfather had two guns he gave to my dad. My dad has told me I could pick which one I wanted and the other would go to my brother. Could I get a little help I know nothing about rifles, I am a shotgun man for hunting in my area.

Here are the choices

Winchester Model 70 30-06 sprg.
or
Remington Model 700 7mm Rem.Mag (this has a spade and e/t 65 stamped on the barrrel)


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

You don't know how old that Winchester is do you? It still would be my choice over the two and maybe its a pre-64 ??? :lol: What ever you choose it will be a treasure because it came from grampa! :toofunny:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

I prefer the 30-06 caliber wise, but I'm sure their are many arguments for both guns. I think they are pretty similar really. I have owned and shot both and I like the 30-06 for a couple reasons and one of them being that the party I hunt with has a couple of them. It is nice just incase you forget ammo or get a case of the misses!

Both are good guns, I'd look at how old they are...........could be worth a little money!


----------



## spidercrab (Sep 18, 2004)

I have a serial number on both can i tell the age by that?


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

yes you can tell what year it is....

Remington - http://armscollectors.com/sn/remdates.php

Winchester - http://armscollectors.com/sn/windates.htm


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Grab the 30-06 Springfield and don't look back!*


----------



## summitx (Oct 30, 2004)

go with the 06


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

It's a pretty even race as far as caliber is concerned. I'd handle both guns and see which one feels the best.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Id handle both guns and find out which one is worth more :lol: 
06 is worth more imho.


----------



## northerndave (Dec 6, 2004)

go with the winny 30-06.


----------

